# TKFCI Belt Test



## Yondanchris (Jan 22, 2012)

Mr. Cole attacking my student Albert at his Blue Belt test and the Karate for Christ West Coast Homecoming! 

[video]http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3128006805281[/video]


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 29, 2012)

We welcome comments and constructive criticism!


----------



## Thesemindz (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks good Chris. If you're looking for criticism, it looked like he was just pulling on some of those takedowns. He'd be better to corrupt his opponent's posture and get an advantageous position instead. Still. The kid looks good! Congratulations to you both. Blue Belt is an important step in a young karateman's journey. Thanks for sharing.


-Rob


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 30, 2012)

What's funny Rob is that Albert is older than both of us!


----------



## Thesemindz (Jan 31, 2012)

In my mind underbelts are always kids. I had a blue belt who was in his sixties and I thought of him as a kid all the time. It's just a habit I suppose.


-Rob


----------

